# Milking Stands



## Stacykins

Anyone want to share their own milk stand pictures? I just finished mine, though I haven't taken a picture of the finished project yet. I honestly didn't use any plans and just kinda winged it. I bet when it actually gets used I'll need to make some adjustments, but all in all, it feels nice and sturdy, and should do the trick. 

It was a bit challenging since some of the wood was bowed, knotty, etc. but I got it for pennies. I'd rather make use of the lumber if I can, rather than wasting it by buying new.


----------



## PattySh

Here's our Sparkle on the stand we built out of recycled lumber. If I handmilk I just sit on the edge.


----------



## TTs Chicks

I'm bout to build mine  I've had the flu since last week  so I haven't felt up to doing much.  I pulled nails and measured and marked my boards.  Hopefully in the next couple days I can get boards cut and start putting it together.

I have a question for ya'll how tall - the legs I mean - is your stand?


----------



## EggsForIHOP

This is ours - Poetry in PVC ain't it   I LOVE how light weight it is (I can move it around with ONE hand!) and how easy it was to build....took an afternoon with me moving at my snails pace I build in...I actually found the design on a website for I think Pholia Farm (spelling...I dunno if I got it right)...it's designed for dwarf goats, but works just fine for the bigger goats too!


----------



## PattySh

Mine is 14 inches  from floor to the base of the platform. I have found I have to provide a "step up" for them as I've had a couple of goats fall jumping up. I have used a horse 2 step plastic mounting block (shown with the pump on it in the pic) that fits perfectly against the back of the stand. Currently  I have a 4 inch tall  platform in front of the stand with the milking machine on it, it is the width of the stand and the goats step on that then jump on the stand. Put that in place to give a bit of length to the tubing for the machine and to keep it up off the floor. COOL pvc stand! I keep my stand against a wall, the goats really jump hard up there and you want a sturdy stand or brace it good. A stand wide enough to sit on the edge is also handy. I trim feet on the stand also so it's nice to be able to hold the goat against the wall for support. The headlock has also been invaluable!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

I love the milking stands! I want to start milking our Boer/Nubian doe but I need my equipment. Would love the plans for the one made out of PVC, I think I could do that myself and surprise every one.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

This is from my journal.  All of the lumber was from from my co-worker's deck that we took down.  I purchased new, screws and the hook to hold it closed, about $6 total.  Everything else is recycled.  Years ago, when we put rubber mats in the horse stalls, I kept the piece we had to cut to make it fit.  I knew they would come in hand some day.  So the top is covered with rubber mat.  I used the plans from Fiasco Farms.  They were very easy to follow.


----------



## EggsForIHOP

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> I love the milking stands! I want to start milking our Boer/Nubian doe but I need my equipment. Would love the plans for the one made out of PVC, I think I could do that myself and surprise every one.


I can't do the "clicky link thing"....not very good at it...always mess it up... the stand is PLENTY big and sturdy enough for our Nubian doe Bella (who weighs in between 125 and 150 depending on who is working the weight tape) and she is also FEISTY and MEAN to boot! It's more like trying to keep a rabid elephant on the stand than a goat when she doesn't want her feet trimmed...

It was REALLY easy to put together...REALLY easy with great instructions on their site...

it's pholiafarm,com under milk and milking where I found the PVC instructions ...'member...I give up on the clicky link thing...


----------



## Goatherd

Here's your "clicky llink thing."  http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm


----------



## Queen Mum

Autumnprairie and I built hers extra long and narrow.  Two reasons:   My dairy goat is very long and hers are short.  I milk Mama (the long big goat from the side) but the shorter goats are milked from the back.  SO I can sit on the end of the milkstand  (straddling it) and milk from the end of the stand which works great.  And I can sit at the side of the stand without having to lean way in to reach Mama's teats.  

We also built it tall so we can trim hooves very easily standing up.  The girls are great on the stand.  The only disadvantage to the narrow stand is there is no place to hang a bucket so we hang it on the wall at the end of the stand.  I am going to make a hanger this week that will allow the bucket to hang from the stand.   We have minis and big goats so we had to adapt the Fias Co farm plans to accommodate both goat sizes.


----------



## fanov8

Here is the stand that my husband built for me.  We had some left over lumber so it didn't cost anything to build it.

I plan on having him add a shelf on the left side of it so I can put all my stuff on shelves.  I'll post pics when/if that ever happens


----------



## elevan

This is an awesome thread!


----------



## EggsForIHOP

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Here's your "clicky llink thing."  http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm


LOL - thank you  I'm still doing good to rock the most basic smilies  And yes, that is EXACTLY where the plans for mine came from


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Here's your "clicky llink thing."  http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm


Thanks Eggs, Goatherd, I found it and it looks so easy. I am going to try this!


----------



## Stacykins

elevan said:
			
		

> This is an awesome thread!


Oh cool! The thread became a sticky! 

I hope all these pictures give inspiration to those who need stand ideas


----------



## EggsForIHOP

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> Goatherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your "clicky llink thing."  http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eggs, Goatherd, I found it and it looks so easy. I am going to try this!
Click to expand...

FWIW - the clevis pins...I skipped that and just glued my headstand on permanent, because of the bigger goats I wanted it more stable...just saying...

And if you want to save a little on the construction, skip the caps on the bottom...OH!  and for the bigger goats, I let mine overhang the back end about 4 inches and it's still very sturdy and holds them fine, plus it allows the extra room for the longer does 

I think that's all the modifications I made...


----------



## SDBoerGoats

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> SDBoerGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goatherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your "clicky llink thing."  http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eggs, Goatherd, I found it and it looks so easy. I am going to try this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FWIW - the clevis pins...I skipped that and just glued my headstand on permanent, because of the bigger goats I wanted it more stable...just saying...
> 
> And if you want to save a little on the construction, skip the caps on the bottom...OH!  and for the bigger goats, I let mine overhang the back end about 4 inches and it's still very sturdy and holds them fine, plus it allows the extra room for the longer does
> 
> I think that's all the modifications I made...
Click to expand...

  good to know!


----------



## TTs Chicks

I finally got mine built - still need the hook to close the head part


----------



## Queen Mum

Autumnprairie and I built this.  It's not "pretty" but it works.  Extra long (48 inches),  extra narrow (18 inches), extra tall to accommodate tall does, long does, and mini's and to milk sitting down from the back or from the side.






Headgate is tall because this is Mama.  36 inches at the shoulder.  She is very long.  She comes almost to the end of the stand and she has to duck to get in the had gate.  The other does fit only halfway to the end of the stand.






The headgate is narrower at the bottom than the top for the mini does.  And has a very long slot for tall and short does.






It also opens very wide to accommodate does with horns and does without horns.






A bucket hangs on the wall instead of on the milkstand.  (I am going to add a means to hang the feed bucket on the stand.


----------



## Cooperkeeper

Love all these ideas.  My dad built two stands from Fiasco's site and I thought they should be cute!  So Here is one of mine..still have to find a mat for the top so they are not slippery. Love the horse mats, but ours are so heavy, and I would like to be able to take them off to hose off...I will be new to milking and am sure we will have a spill during the learning curve!! 
They have been great for hoof trimming, though had to tie them with twine because my girls were still small and could back right out of them.


----------



## Cooperkeeper

Hmm..how do I post my pictures from my upload??


----------



## Queen Mum

change edit for next message below...


----------



## Queen Mum

Cooperkeeper said:
			
		

> Love all these ideas.  My dad built two stands from Fiasco's site and I thought they should be cute!  So Here is one of mine..still have to find a mat for the top so they are not slippery. Love the horse mats, but ours are so heavy, and I would like to be able to take them off to hose off...I will be new to milking and am sure we will have a spill during the learning curve!!
> They have been great for hoof trimming, though had to tie them with twine because my girls were still small and could back right out of them.


Oh,  I see what you did,  you need to remove the "[url}" and[/url]  in your message.  That will make it show up as an image.   like this...  (I use these "{img}"  instead of these ""  to illustrate.


{img}[b]{url=[/b]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3880_img_2035.jpg[b]}{/url}[/b]{/img}

should look like this.  [b]Notice I took out the bracketed url = statement that is in bold?[/b]
{img}http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3880_img_2035.jpg{/img}  Only use [  ]  brackets instead of {  } brackets.  

Then you will get this.

[img]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3880_img_2035.jpg

Love your paint job!


----------



## Cooperkeeper

Thanks for the help with the picture Sara.


----------



## fmizula

does anyone have a stand that folds up to the wall for space saving ideas??? trying to figure out how to convert myn.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Is that lady bugs & polka dots??? So cute!! I am going to have to paint our milk stand now.


----------



## Cooperkeeper

Hey Jenn, those are hoof prints with polka dots!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

I have one that I bought from the local 4-H club.


----------



## Mamaboid

Here is mine that DH just finished Sunday.


----------



## Queen Mum

fmizula said:
			
		

> does anyone have a stand that folds up to the wall for space saving ideas??? trying to figure out how to convert myn.


You could easily make a milk stand that folds up by using retractable table supports on the legs.  You can get them at the hardware store.  Also, there are portable milk stands that you can purchase that are foldable.  They are usually a bit on the spendy side.


----------



## Stacykins

Goats on my milk stand. The food pan is just a cheap gladware fixed to the stand, I plan to do something better eventually, but for now it works great. I fix the headgate with a chain on a hook. I saw that done at another breeder's place, and it works wonderfully!







"Less picture taking, more treat feeding!"





Artie the runty Boer wether modeling


----------



## mama24

I used the instructions from Fias Farms. It's a very nice stand. BUT, my smaller doe can get her head out! And she has horns!!! She's a little thing, and very smart, though. I need to figure something out for that, I guess just add another piece of wood or maybe even replace one of the headgate pieces.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Question: Does one NEED a milking stand? I am considering getting into a couple of Dairy goats, and I don't want to be caught without one, if I NEED it!


----------



## redtailgal

Well, I dont milk and dont intend to start, so I thought I would get away with not having one.

WRONG!

Hubby is building one for me...........trimming hooves without one is a back breaker!


----------



## daisychick

I didn't think I would "need" one either.   But it sure is nice to trim hooves and groom them etc without them squirming all over the place.   I can sit on my bucket and trim hooves and it is wonderful.   Now that I have one I am wanting to milk my does when they freshen in June.      I made the pvc pipe type and It stands up to my testy nubian girls just fine.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Ok! Thanks guys! Good to know! I was thinking about Nubians, and thought that the PVC ones would be too rickity (sp?), so thank you for saying that!!


----------



## daisychick

yankee'n'moxie said:
			
		

> Ok! Thanks guys! Good to know! I was thinking about Nubians, and thought that the PVC ones would be too rickity (sp?), so thank you for saying that!!


Make sure you glue every joint, that is what makes it strong enough.  The first time I tried to get away with only gluing the supporting pieces and when I put the first goat in the stand I quickly found my weak spots.   I then glued every spot and now they can't escape.


----------



## redtailgal

Was your pcv pipe stanchion more expensive than building a wooden one?


----------



## daisychick

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Was your pcv pipe stanchion more expensive than building a wooden one?


You know when it was all said and done, I think it was about even price wise.  There were 2 different "grades" of pvc I had to choose from and the really thick type was expensive.   I bought the medium grade pipe and it seems to be pretty strong.  The main reason I chose it over wood was that I can leave it outside of the barn and hose it down if I need to.  If I had a bigger barn and place to store a wooden stand out of the elements I would like to have a wood one.    The pvc one was a fun puzzle challenge for me to "build it all by myself"     I still may talk DH into helping me build a nice wood one some day, just because I love the looks of them and it would be more sturdy.


----------



## redtailgal

Cool, thanks for the info.

I"ll eventually have two stanchions, so I think I'll have one of each.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Yes, thank you!!


----------



## GoldBarRanch

THANKS TO : Autumnprairie , for sending me the link . This was really helpful in planning my future  milk stand. I was hoping to see more metal stands being my HD is a welder by trade. But I will post mine here when its done. Nice thread !


----------



## CTChick

Autumnprairie, please post your metal station when you are done - and give me a head's up, maybe? - as my husband is a welder too and I'd love if he made me one.  One less thing for me to build!  I have nigerians AND an alpine so I'll need something to accomodate short and tall goats.  

Thanks - Laura


----------



## larryj57

I built on of these stands from scrap lumber I had laying around the barn. I don't have dairy goats only Boers , when these guys get up around 100lbs that can be very stong. I use my stand for everything from hoof trimming to vaccanation time , anytime I need to restrain a goat. Mine all have horns so I made the head stock larger than the ones in the photos. total time to assemble was a little under 3 hours.


----------



## eweinHiscare

yankee'n'moxie said:
			
		

> Question: Does one NEED a milking stand? I am considering getting into a couple of Dairy goats, and I don't want to be caught without one, if I NEED it!


this is called "making do"...it is working out fine, especially with the Velcro on her feet as she wasn't used to being milked yet.

It is a strong board on concrete blocks (and I sit on one too) with her collar clipped to the cattle panel.  There is baling twine around the board and the Velcro is looped through that and wrapped around her feet.  Very gentle, soft.


----------



## MrsCowher

Here's a question for you all: Do you have to use a milk stand to milk your goat?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

You don't have to use a stand to milk....it just makes life easier if you have one. You could clip your goats collar to the fence or have someone hold her still for you. If she were super goat, you could just tell her to stand still and take care of business....but alas, even the best goats otherwise, tend to like to walk away or do their own thing when you might to milk them instead. 

Most folks, like me, use the milk stand for everything that needs restraining. Hooves are easier to do on the stand and medications too. Body clipping, injury dressings.....If you don't have one, you can definitely make do.


----------



## FussBudget

Awesome stand!  I am journaling my goat project as a way to keep up with ideas on my web site.
May I use your picture on my site?  I will of course link back to this page of the thread to credit you.
Thanks.
Christie
www.fussbudgetfarm.com 



			
				ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> This is from my journal.  All of the lumber was from from my co-worker's deck that we took down.  I purchased new, screws and the hook to hold it closed, about $6 total.  Everything else is recycled.  Years ago, when we put rubber mats in the horse stalls, I kept the piece we had to cut to make it fit.  I knew they would come in hand some day.  So the top is covered with rubber mat.  I used the plans from Fiasco Farms.  They were very easy to follow.
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/20120226_Milk_Stand_2.jpg http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/20120226_Milk_Stand_1.jpg


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

FussBudget said:
			
		

> Awesome stand!  I am journaling my goat project as a way to keep up with ideas on my web site.
> May I use your picture on my site?  I will of course link back to this page of the thread to credit you.
> Thanks.
> Christie
> www.fussbudgetfarm.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from my journal.  All of the lumber was from from my co-worker's deck that we took down.  I purchased new, screws and the hook to hold it closed, about $6 total.  Everything else is recycled.  Years ago, when we put rubber mats in the horse stalls, I kept the piece we had to cut to make it fit.  I knew they would come in hand some day.  So the top is covered with rubber mat.  I used the plans from Fiasco Farms.  They were very easy to follow.
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/20120226_Milk_Stand_2.jpg http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/20120226_Milk_Stand_1.jpg
Click to expand...

You should actually link back to fiascofarms as I downloaded the plans from their side and followed them.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## FussBudget

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> FussBudget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stand!  I am journaling my goat project as a way to keep up with ideas on my web site.
> May I use your picture on my site?  I will of course link back to this page of the thread to credit you.
> Thanks.
> Christie
> www.fussbudgetfarm.com
> 
> 
> 
> You should actually link back to fiascofarms as I downloaded the plans from their side and followed them.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## madcow

Here's a pic of my newly completed stanchion my son made me as a birthday present.  He did a great job.  Already trimmed the goats hooves today and it worked wonderful.  Now just need Ginger to kid in a couple of weeks and a few weeks after that will be milking her on it daily.  It's going to make things so much easier....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

madcow said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my newly completed stanchion my son made me as a birthday present.  He did a great job.  Already trimmed the goats hooves today and it worked wonderful.  Now just need Ginger to kid in a couple of weeks and a few weeks after that will be milking her on it daily.  It's going to make things so much easier....
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8037_christmas_2012_and_stanchion_010.jpg


Very nice.  THat is an awesome present.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

My hubby finished our *ahem* my daughter's milk stand. He's offered to build more and let my daughter sell them and keep the profits for her ever-expanding animal projects= mostly dairy goats and ducks.

Public linkL

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741825.128703253917831&type=1&l=5d4e7dc8ca

We had it powder coated, which is really nice. The design is 100% his. He walked around at a few goat shows, saw all the stands, then made us one. I love having a handy hubby! Clipping and trimming hooves is SO much easier now, and we will be ready to be milking at the end of the year.


----------



## Egg_Newton

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> FussBudget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stand!  I am journaling my goat project as a way to keep up with ideas on my web site.
> May I use your picture on my site?  I will of course link back to this page of the thread to credit you.
> Thanks.
> Christie
> www.fussbudgetfarm.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from my journal.  All of the lumber was from from my co-worker's deck that we took down.  I purchased new, screws and the hook to hold it closed, about $6 total.  Everything else is recycled.  Years ago, when we put rubber mats in the horse stalls, I kept the piece we had to cut to make it fit.  I knew they would come in hand some day.  So the top is covered with rubber mat.  I used the plans from Fiasco Farms.  They were very easy to follow.
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/20120226_Milk_Stand_2.jpg http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/Familyofanimals/20120226_Milk_Stand_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should actually link back to fiascofarms as I downloaded the plans from their side and followed them.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html
Click to expand...

That's the one I built. Stained it a dark oak color and put a rubber mat on it. It is super easy to build.


----------



## mtocih

We were given both a wooden milking stand and then another stand, not sure the name for it, that is metal, it is not a milking stand, but a grooming stand?  Anyway the metal one is a bit rusty...what is the best way to clean it up and safest paint to use on it to clean it up?


----------



## kstaven

Brush it down with a wire brush to get rid of the loose rust and grit and then use tremclad paint on it.


----------



## SillyChicken

Here is mine... I built it out of scrap pallets - can't beat the price!   I have an anti-fatigue mat that I put on the platform, makes it nicer for the goat to stand on, for me to clean it up and for me to sit on while trimming or milking.   I do have to widen the neck opening a bit.   but other than that it works great!


----------



## trampledbygeese

This is a fantastic thread.  I'm learning so much!

How about a stand that works for both goats and sheep?  Is it possible?  Or will I need two stands?


----------



## Queen Mum

the Fiasco stand should work for both goats and sheep.  Just cut the hole so that it has a wide spot that you can add a pad to for goats.  Use pipe foam for the goats.  (the kind that is black and wraps around a pipe) That will keep the goats head in. AND make the top of the slot a little narrower.   Also make the base long so you can milk from the rear of the animals.  It is easier on your back and the does/ewes can't kick you while milking.


----------



## trampledbygeese

That's great news.  I'll be milking 4 to 6 ewes, and only one or two goats.  I have two goats lined up to come to our farm in the fall, but I only want to breed them on alternating years, so I'll probably let one dry up a month or so before breeding her.  We don't drink much milk, but we do eat a huge amount of cheese.  Mmmmm cheese.


----------



## Queen Mum

You can milk up to a month before kidding/lambing.  You don't have to dry them up before breeding.  Although, you do have to make sure they are in very good condition while they are pregnant while you milk.

MMMM... Cheese and caramel.......!


----------



## KleinsCoop

Made from pallets


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome


----------



## Moody

Recently built milk stand


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looks great


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Look what my husband built this weekend!  Sadly, not for me. Then again, I'm happy I won't be the one with over 15 goats in milk come the end of February! I have an awesome single stand he built- so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love it!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Fullhousefarm said:


> Look what my husband built this weekend!  Sadly, not for me. Then again, I'm happy I won't be the one with over 15 goats in milk come the end of February! I have an awesome single stand he built- so I'm not complaining.



@Fullhousefarm

That is one serious milk stand.

The one we got from you is awesome.  So great not to have to haul the wooden I built from the Fiasco Farms plans around to shows.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

Yep, it is! He just got an order for a 4 goat stand too.
(I'm just excited that I can probably afford to put concrete in my feed room once it's sold!)


----------



## KaliMoran

I just built this little thing yesterday and used it for the first time this morning!  It's... petite, but I used materials from around the house so it'll have to do for now.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

My husband has been busy!

I told him I'm next. I'm still using the first single he made and it's been improved a lot. Now that I have a milk machine I want another one so that I can milk two at once when all the does freshen this winter.


----------



## KellyK

I have 3 goats due the beginning of October. First we have to get the kidding pens done than I am  going to get the milking stand built. You all have given me some wonderful ideas on how to go about that. I should say given me ideas to give my husband so he can get it one built for me.


----------



## lkmartin1230

I know this thread was made a while ago, but does the pvc stand hold up very long?


----------



## SteveElms

Here are a couple of pictures of mine. I built it with three slots "just in case". It's 4 feet wide and 3 feet deep. The front legs are dug down to make it level since we are on a hill. The goats seem to like it and it's easy for me to sit in the middle to milk. I can also milk from behind the goats.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Nice stanchion @SteveElms! If you don't mind my asking, what breed are those two goats?


----------



## SteveElms

Thanks. The goats are Toggenburgs. I built the stanchon out of a bunch of lumber that we had laying around. Unfortunately most of it was 2x6's so it's heavy. I don't plan to move it but 1 more time into a milking barn once it's built.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am drooling over those metal stands.


----------



## Latestarter

I'm sure the PVC would last longer than wood since it's "plastic" and takes hundreds of years to "decompose".


----------



## Nathan Justice

EggsForIHOP said:


> This is ours - Poetry in PVC ain't it   I LOVE how light weight it is (I can move it around with ONE hand!) and how easy it was to build....took an afternoon with me moving at my snails pace I build in...I actually found the design on a website for I think Pholia Farm (spelling...I dunno if I got it right)...it's designed for dwarf goats, but works just fine for the bigger goats too!


I love this idea! I may try this with my next milk stand!


----------



## SteveElms

One thing I learned when I built our stand was to make it bigger than you think you will need. Unfortunately I didn't go big enough and forgot to factor in the Nigerians. Now that we have weaned and are milking the Nigerians, I have to try to run the gate to keep them from all stampeding through and fighting over the stations on the stanchon. I'm going to make another one with 6 slots. That should keep us covered for the rest of this year (I hope).


----------



## norseofcourse

Latestarter said:


> I'm sure the PVC would last longer than wood since it's "plastic" and takes hundreds of years to "decompose".


Maybe, maybe not... I've been using mineral feeders made with PVC pipe, and twice now a sheep has somehow broken them (I'm suspecting Elding, the ram).  Both times have been in the dead of winter, and I think the PVC gets more brittle in the really cold temperatures.

Those of you in more temperate climates might not have to worry about this.


----------



## Epona142

Here's ours! I'm very spoiled. It's a twelve head. We've actually added another six head on the end so that I can do eighteen goats a line. We're milking 73 right now, so it's about four lines, but old Nissa is milked from the floor and little Summer prefers the small single stand.


----------



## samssimonsays

Epona142 said:


> Here's ours! I'm very spoiled. It's a twelve head. We've actually added another six head on the end so that I can do eighteen goats a line. We're milking 73 right now, so it's about four lines, but old Nissa is milked from the floor and little Summer prefers the small single stand.


The amount of jealousy is unreal  But I am realistic and if I could just have the six head of one of these I would be a happy camper! 73 milking goats.... wow. I couldn't even imagine... I applaud you and hope it is your full time job not something on the side!


----------



## Epona142

It is indeed! I am the stock manager at a dairy that produces cheese for commercial sale. We have Nigerian Dwarves and La Manchas - I personally own about half the ND herd, but they're ALL my girls (and boys) and I'm very fortunate.


----------



## Latestarter

@babsbag  is working toward opening a dairy in CA. She ought to see your set up! She has about (last I recall) ~40 goats.


----------



## Goatgirl47

@Epona142, your milking parlor and stanchion are amazing!

I know this is out of the subject, but we bought one of your bucklings (a Mini-Lamancha) last year. He was a great goat and threw beautiful kids (one of his doelings is in my profile picture)! Our three does that he bred each had twins - two bucklings and four doelings.
Here is the most recent picture of Romeo before we sold him (we would have kept him but we don't have the right fencing for a buck yet).


----------



## babsbag

So do you actually milk 18 at a time or are there just 18 on the platform at one time? I was told by two different people that I should try for more than 4 at a time. I have room for 8 but will be prepping 4 while milking 4 but would love to do the entire 8 at one time. I bought a head gate for 8 that is called a cascading head gate. The first goat has to walk all the way to the end to get to the open gate for them to get their grain. When they stick their head in for the grain it causes the gate next to them to open for the next goat and on down the line. Is that what you have?  How do you get grain into the trough? Anything fancy?


----------



## Epona142

@Goatgirl47 - Look how handsome he turned out! Looks a lot like his (probably half sister) Strawberry, who is one of our best larger Mini Mancha milkers. So glad he did well for you - makes me happy.  

@babsbag - Eighteen on the stand(s), milk two at a time, although I've been pushing for the set up to do four at once   What you describe is very similar to what we have - they're trained (mostly) to go all the way down to the first one. Some of ours know how to flip up the headgate and take whatever spot they like though. Silly things.

Here's a video I made for the dairy a while back that shows a little bit of the stanchion in action - I have plans for a full on "milking" special but just haven't had the time! It also briefly shows the extra six head on the end now, that the pictures don't show.


----------



## babsbag

Nice video. So then I guess my milking 4 at a time is probably a good setup. My equipment could probably handle 4 more clusters, the pump is HUGE, but I will start with 4 as that is what I have. Another question if I may...how do you clean the inflations between goats? Or do you?

I know my goats would stop at the first place they smell grain and that is why I got a head gate that is locked closed until the adjoining one opens. Hope it works.


----------



## Epona142

Udders are cleaned before milking, and we use both an in-line filtration and then filter again going into the chiller. If we happen to drop the inflations, or a rotten little beastie kicks it off, it shuts off automatically, and we wipe it out. If there is any question about the cleanliness of the milk (and we check the in line filters before pouring into the chiller) then we don't use it for cheese making.


----------



## babsbag

Wasn't worried about the cleanliness of the  milk but do you dip inflations between goats to prevent mastitis? Just wondering about the concern of passing mastitis between goats if one has a sub-clinical infection that you haven't caught.


----------



## Epona142

Ah, of course. Every doe's milk is visually checked in a strip cup before milking and wiped down before and after, as well as teat dipped, but there is normally no extensive cleaning of the inflations between does, no. The risk is certainly there of course, however it's fairly minimal, and in four years we've not had any mastitis spread between does. We have of course had cases of mastitis here and there, perhaps one or two a year; luckily since I spend so much time with these does it gets caught fairly quickly, and they are taken "offline" and milked at the end of milking (or hand milked), to indeed prevent the passing of infection, and the inflations are indeed cleaned between does (if there happens to be more than one "offline" doe) in that case.


----------



## babsbag

I was reading an article a few months back about mycoplasma and how it almost wiped out an entire goat herd in California. All they said was that there had a been a breakdown of the normal sanitary milking practices in the dairy. I wish they had said more. Right now with a bucket milker I put the inflations in a bucket of bleach water between does but that is more to just keep them clean while I switch does and get the next one ready to milk; I wasn't really sure how the "real" diaries handled it.


----------



## Epona142

It'll vary wildly place by place, that's for sure. I tell people, ask five goat keepers a question, get ten answers, and they might all be "correct" in their own way.  

Breeders/keepers can be very close-mouthed about incidents like that, which is a real shame, it's part of the reason why there is so little information to be had about many serious issues. I understand that position though obviously - it's entirely too easy for those who don't understand fully the dairy business to go on the "attack" and cause problems for you on the whole, especially in this fascinating Internet era. Everything has its downsides.

I certainly think that your method of dipping in bleach is a good precautionary measure.


----------



## babsbag

Someone said I was supposed to milk with dry inflations. Now if I am going to dip inflations between goats how in the world will they be dry? I don't have an entire day to milk.   Also, I am a little concerned about a minute amount of bleach ending up in the milk so looking at other ideas. But I certainly don't want to loose a herd to something that could be prevented either. Mastitis could be very bad but Mycoplasma could destroy me (and the goats).


----------



## Epona142

I do believe that is correct, you do want dry inflations - so sorry! And you certainly don't want bleach in your milk. I should probably get out of the sun more often, my apologies! What you might try is mixing up a mild bleach solution and pouring it over high quality paper towels and using those to wipe out the inflations between does. Then you are still getting some degree of disinfecting without going for the full on drenching. 

However, we have relied on the described regime for years and have had no issues relating to it. Granted, that's certainly no guarantee by a long shot, and in the end, we all have to decide to do what we think is best - unless you're selling the product, then we have to do what the state tells us to do!


----------



## Hillaire

this thread rocks!  getting lots of info and can't wait to build my milk stand for my oberhaslis


----------

